

Facebook's Thrift vs. Google's Protocol Buffers - nickb
http://stuartsierra.com/2008/07/10/thrift-vs-protocol-buffers

======
pmorici
After reading that article both protocol buffers and thrift sounds
suspiciously like a rehash of BER encoding
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_Encoding_Rules> a standard that has been
around since the 80's and is used in things like the LDAP protocol among
others.

